# New Charging Screen MOD



## openandroidmove (Jul 9, 2011)

Chainfire just released his latest project. It gives a wicked and functional charging screen. Way cooler then the boring green battery that shows up when you plug the device in when its off. Check it out @ AndroidSPIN


----------



## SemiAutoAZ (Jun 29, 2011)

dope, gonna have to give this a spin.


----------



## jkeene81 (Jun 30, 2011)

Dude thats awesome!!


----------

